# Credit Card Processing - Existing or New Businesses



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

Just want to let you know that you have a local provider near you. If you are looking for better rates or a new terminal. Call me and I will fax,email, or deliver our info to you. 
You can also visit our website www.bpisales.com
Or Call Gary Matherne 850-934-7144.


----------

